# What is the titanium package?



## JohnnyJet (Aug 31, 2005)

I had the dealer put titanium wheels on my 02 when I bopught it last week , he said they only came in a package, what else am I missing?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

JohnnyJet said:


> I had the dealer put titanium wheels on my 02 when I bopught it last week , he said they only came in a package, what else am I missing?


Here ya go... 



> The Titanium Edition, new for 2003, includes a Bose audio system, an in-dash six-disc CD changer, side airbags, a rearview mirror compass, floor mats, stainless steel doorsill plates, special titanium interior accents and unique exterior paint with chrome alloy wheels for a premium of $999.


http://www.autobytel.com/content/re...Make_vch/Nissan/Model_vch/Maxima/Year_si/2003

I just Googled it...


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

i need a maxima titanium exhaust, naw ! sounds cool though


----------

